# Kodak Velvet Green Paper



## compur (Aug 14, 2018)

About a year ago I was at an estate sale here in Southern California and, among some old Graflex camera parts, I found this package of Kodak Velvet Green printing paper. I just now came across my photo of it and thought you guys might want to see it.







It had an expiration date of 1920 stamped on it and it was still sealed.

The Graflex items were near mint parts from Graflex press cameras such as film backs, focusing hoods, etc. The sellers had no idea what any of the stuff was and only wanted a few dollars for all of it. How could I resist?

But, back to the paper. Here is an excerpt from a 1916 Kodak publication describing it:






It's a “developing-out” paper. Back in the day contact prints were made on either “printing-out” or “developing-out” papers. Both were very slow. The printing-out papers produced an image without the need of developer. One just kept exposing the paper to sunlight, checking it every so often, and then pulling it out and fixing it when it reached the right density. Developing-out papers did require a developer so you had to decide on your exposure time beforehand. Kodak Velvet Green was the latter type and produced a slightly greenish tint image. It was popular for leafy exterior scenes like this:






Not very green, I admit, but back in the days of B&W photography it provided a hint of color.

Anyway, I did sell the paper shortly after finding it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 14, 2018)

very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 14, 2018)

Very cool! I'll have to post a pic of the Seed plate box I have.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 14, 2018)

You sold it?!!  I was expecting a different ending to the story! 

Cool, I've never heard of this. Velox I like for lumen prints. Prices were the same! and you didn't need to possess extraordinary skill...


----------

